# Settle a bet on a roof drain



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Some electricians put heat tape on 6" ABS that is run outside for a roof drain. I said they should have put it in the drain not outside of it. 

They told me MFG specs are to run it that way. So settle our lunch time bet to see if it will freeze.

In Washington we get down to single digits in the winter. And don't hold above freezing for a month or two atleast.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

WashingtonPlung said:


> <snip>
> 
> Before you bet read this ...
> https://inspectapedia.com/plumbing/Pipe_Heat_Tapes.php


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

The work done after I left.








Never send an electrician to do a plumbers job


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I’ve seen it done both ways. On the outside and insulated. Or down the inside.

Edit- come to think of it, the only time I’ve seen it on the outside/insulated was on sanitary.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Here in MN/ND we see it all the time on water main lines under trailer houses. I would not trust an electric line inside a drainpipe. "Under freezing for a month" HAHA that's like all winter long here. 3 years ago or so we had a whole month where the temps never got above 0 F 

Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

In Michigan on large jobs, it's outside the pipe then insulated.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I stopped using "heat tape" years ago, can't cross it, thermostat not reliable, not long lasting.

We had switched to "Frost Tech". Comes in a roll. You can cross it, wrap it in knots, cut it to the length you need (over 50' I think you need to separate runs) install the plug and special cap and your done. 

Thermally regulated wire no thermostat. As it gets colder the insulation between the 2 wires breaks down and allows current to pass. The colder it gets the hotter the wire gets.

We would always put the wire against the pipe then insulate around it, to me saves on energy.

http://https://www.pentairthermal.com/products/heating-cables/self-regulating/?id=tcm:432-27758&catid=tcm:432-17783-1024


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I’ve only used heat tape once. (Florida boy) How do you exit the pipe, or does it just stay in there?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> I’ve only used heat tape once. (Florida boy) How do you exit the pipe, or does it just stay in there?


Wraps around the pipe or insulation, then plugs into 110v


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought it should be run in he pipe personally becuase cellular core ABS won't transfer heat well at all.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

WashingtonPlung said:


> I thought it should be run in he pipe personally becuase cellular core ABS won't transfer heat well at all.




Your right it doesn’t transfer heat well, but it will work. 

We used to fix it on sanitary in a parking deck. As long as insulated it will be fine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I was wondering, "What on earth is heat tape?" But after reading you northerners' posts, now I know.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

GAN said:


> Wraps around the pipe or insulation, then plugs into 110v


Sounds like he puts it inside the pipe? What’s to keep some unsuspecting dope from cutting into the line down the road?


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

And that's why we rarely put it in the pipe. I have seen it a few times looped inside the roof drain fixture but not continue into the pipe.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Sounds like he puts it inside the pipe? What’s to keep some unsuspecting dope from cutting into the line down the road?


Wow, never inside any piping system. I wonder where they are getting that from. I don't believe there is any option for that in the installation instructions, unless I missed something.

Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## 5onthefloor (Sep 13, 2017)

Man I live in the south where winter doesn't even exist. But inside the pipe? PMI in this case would have easily settled that bet. You know I still see expansion tanks installed with only pre-charged amount of air and not aired to building PSI. Says it right in the instructions. Every year at continuing education meet guys who are not following PMI

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Added some in a parking garage for Storm. Always on the outside, then Insulated I believe. But always outside the pipe.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

I live in Wisconsin, that winter we were below 0 pretty much every day.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

The Dane said:


> Here in MN/ND we see it all the time on water main lines under trailer houses. I would not trust an electric line inside a drainpipe. "Under freezing for a month" HAHA that's like all winter long here. 3 years ago or so we had a whole month where the temps never got above 0 F
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


Weather fit for neither man or beast.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I throw this out there-

Doesn’t put your heat trace between, say, a clevis hanger and the pipe. It will get pinched and stop working. Been there, done that, got that t shirt.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Toli said:


> I throw this out there-
> 
> Doesn’t put your heat trace between, say, a clevis hanger and the pipe. It will get pinched and stop working. Been there, done that, got that t shirt.


That's a basic follow instructions issue. For sure with the old version of "heat tape". The more modern material would be "self-regulating wire" (Frostex). With this you can cross over itself, wrap circles, etc. windings closer together for lower temps.

But even with this it should be on the pipe with insulation over it. Not in direct contact with metal clamps or hangers.


----------

